# Pictures from Marriott Oceana Palms stay in West Palm Beach



## alwysonvac (Aug 28, 2010)

We had a great stay at the new Marriott Oceana Palms in West Palm Beach. Looking forward to visiting this resort again.  

I was lucky to get two 2-bdrm units. One was via a II getaway months ago and other was a last minute flex exchange for the same exact dates.

Here are my photos - http://www.flickr.com/photos/40089311@N05/sets/72157624826339486/

Enjoy !!


----------



## lll1929 (Aug 28, 2010)

Thanks for sharing.  The pics were very nice!!


----------



## AMJ (Aug 29, 2010)

We will have to add the resort to our list of places to visit. The resort looks wonderful. Thanks for sharing the photos.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 29, 2010)

added a few more photos


----------



## ada903 (Aug 29, 2010)

Thank you for sharing!


----------



## pianodinosaur (Aug 31, 2010)

I loved the photos.  It looks like a great exchange.  Glad you had a good time.


----------



## pedro47 (Aug 31, 2010)

Awesome pictures!! Thanks for sharing this ultra modern timeshare villa; they even tile the patio.


----------

